# Styptic Powder



## Ellie (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey guys,
I've heard lots about using Qwik Stop (sp?) for a backup in case you cut your rabbits quick. I just moved and the vets here want $24 plus tax for a nail cut which is way too much for me to do every 6 weeks... so, I've decided to take the plunge and start ATTEMPTING to do Buster's.

Today, just as an in case of emergency tool, I got some "21st century styptic powder" from Petsmart. Here's the link: http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind..._source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default

It is, as far as I know the exact same thing as kwik stop... but it specifically says on the box that it's for cats, dogs, and birds ONLY. I'm just afraid that there's some difference for some reason between this and name brand, but it was all that Petsmart had.

Thanks


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 28, 2012)

It should be fine. You really aren't going to find anything specifically made for rabbits anyway. I think the nail clippers I have say they are for dog and cat use only, but they are fine for rabbits too.


----------



## TCB579 (Sep 28, 2012)

I work at a vet office and I bought that to use for Bebe and my dog Munchkin, it is the same thing as quik stop just a different brand


----------



## TCB579 (Sep 28, 2012)

I found that cat nail clippers work the best because they are smaller


----------



## Ellie (Sep 29, 2012)

Awesome that's what I figured, thanks. 
Just tried once and got half way through the nail then he ran away... so now he has a nail half falling off that i can't get off. ARG! I'm too scared and soft... I'm afraid I'm going to hurt him so I go too slowly.

Maybe I'll wait for my boyfriend tomorrow and try this whole bunny burrito thing.


----------



## TCB579 (Sep 29, 2012)

The bunny burrito works wonders! Good luck


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 29, 2012)

Good luck!! I find it easy to clip rabbit nails. My rabbits do not like it at all. I am just really experienced with it. I have had 4 years of owning a rabbitry to teach me. I had to clip up to 30 rabbits nails every month. When we would have babies I would clip their nails every 2 week (sometimes more frequently). Baby rabbits have very thin and Sharp nails. Maybe you could have your vet show you how to clip the nails? I think that it is something that just takes experience and practice. I find it easier to do while setting down or with the rabbit on a table (non slippery). I also do not like anyone to help me. It gets in my way and I tend to cut the nails when someone else holds the rabbit. It is all about the angle that you are at and what you can see.


----------



## Ellie (Sep 29, 2012)

Hmm, very interesting. Thanks Idoerr  I can't imagine cutting that many nails... that's crazy! I get all nervous and my heart races when I try to just cut the first one, haha.

I tried to get the vet to show me how to do it, but they just went and did it themselves because Buster squirms and kicks SO much that they just wanted to get it done with... hah. He makes a sad little squealing noise too  Poor guy.

Is this how everyone does the bunny burrito? Is it safe to put them on their backs then? (I heard trancing can be bad for them)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3okPKg9Fc8[/ame]

Not sure how I'm EVER going to get Buster to sit down let alone be picked up to go into that.. but we'll give er a try.


----------



## Ellie (Sep 29, 2012)

YES I finally managed to calm him and get the little bit off while I was petting him.
I am just very excited and nobody is around for me to share my excitement with. Buster got a treat and binkied with me because I was so happy hehe. :happyrabbit:


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 29, 2012)

I have NEVER made a bunny burrito before. With that I think that it would make it harder to trim their nails, especially the back nails. 

Did anyone else notice how FAT that dutch rabbit was in the video?? That looked like the equivelant of a 20lb cat (maybe fatter even).


----------



## missyscove (Sep 29, 2012)

I find that when you start trimming nails it's great to have someone else restraining. I'll often do a bunny burrito and just pull out one foot at a time if I'm holding myself. You want whoever is holding the rabbit to be gentle but firm as the problem is when they pull their feet away. Make your clipper motions deliberate and be confident. They may start to pull away when you start to apply pressure so you really want to decide where you're cutting and then move fairly quickly. 
Be sure you have a good pair of clippers that you're comfortable with. Personally I use a pair of cat scissor clippers but it depends on your preference and how thick your rabbit's nails are.


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 29, 2012)

I also use cat nail clippers. I get the sharpest ones posible. I got a pair from Tractor Supply and HATED them. I then got a pair from Petco and they are great. (this is all for the 2 bunnies that I have now). When I had my rabbitry I had gotten a pair from Petco when I first started (5-6 years ago). I used those consistently for 4 years without problem, often times using them to clip friends rabbits nails. I would still be using them but they got lost when I got rid of my rabbitry stuff.


----------

